
Resignation Syndrome - artur_makly
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resignation_syndrome
======
artur_makly
there is a fascinating doc on this phenom
[https://www.netflix.com/title/81034980](https://www.netflix.com/title/81034980)

